# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  مباراة الكنغو والكنغو ودرس فى الاصراروالعزيمه

## احمد الحلفاوى

*فى مباراة الكتغو الديمقراطية والكنغو برازافيل فى البطولة الافريقة تقدم الكنغو برازافيل بهدف الاول فى الدقيقة 55 واردف التقدم بالهدف الثانى فى الدقيقة 62 ولكن بالعزيمه والاصرار قلص لاعبى الكنغو الديمقراطية النتيجة بهدف الاول فى الدقيقة 65 والتعادل فى الدقيقة 72 والتقدم فى الدقيقة 81 وهدف الامان والضمان والتاهل للدور الثانى فى الدقيقة 91 لتنتهى المباراة 2/4 .. رقص كديابا حارس مازيمبى الكنغولى اثاء وبعد المباراة واعاد لنا شريط الخماسية باستاد الجماعة
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اصرار يهد الجبال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازيمبي مساهم بقوة في هذه النتيجة الكبيرة للكونغو الديمقراطية

رقصة كديابا اعادة لايام رائعة
                        	*

----------


## alastaz

*الله يورينا رقصه جديده فى الجماعه 
ان شاء الله من حارس  الامل عطبره
                        	*

----------


## alastaz

*الله يورينا رقصه جديده فى الجماعه 
ان شاء الله من حارس  الامل عطبره
                        	*

----------

